# Traxstech/Berts mounting tracks Ranger boat



## ti876 (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone using the traxstech or berts track setup on there ranger boat? Not sure how I want to mount them? The sides have a little curve to them so may have to just mount them to my rail. If anyone has any tips they would be appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

sorry don't got a ranger but please read. 

Since I do not own a ranger I got a sea nymph and a Carolina classic at disposal the only way I would do it is mount the down rigger tracks on the boat back by the transom across the back of the boat bottom link is what I would use might be able to get away with this track I listed top link. If you can you need a flat surface to mount it to and be able to get to the back side to reinforce it with a plate of aluminum behind the mounts. So it does not pull out and wreck the fiber glass of the boat. 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/Trolling-Gear/Downrigger-Accessories-Releases%7C/pc/104794380/c/104784480/sc/104304780/Berts-Custom-Mounting-Tracks/738143.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fboating-trolling-gear-downrigger-accessories-releases%2F_%2FN-1100554%2FNo-48%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104304780%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253Bcat104794380%253Bcat104784480%26WTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNP%26pcrid%3D9875684418&WTz_l=SBC%3Bcat104794380%3Bcat104784480%3Bcat104304780
could try the tacks above I think you got to mount them like down riggers with the down rigger boards link to them below just to take a look at them.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/Trolling-Gear/Downrigger-Accessories-Releases%7C/pc/104794380/c/104784480/sc/104304780/Berts-Custom-8-ft-Downrigger-Mounting-Board-Kit/738034.uts?WTz_l=SBC%3Bcat104794380%3Bcat104784480%3Bcat104304780


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

This is how to mount rod holders for a planer boards set up for the ranger boat. 

Either the 12 ,17, or 24 inch track at this link. Per side of boat so two are needed. On top of the transom not the arch for the motor when tilted for driving home. This is mounted flush with side of the boat on booth sides of the motor make sure you can get behind it and mount a plate behind. Just use a tape and measure the side and order the right track if you can get behind it. 

 You really cant mount to the side of the boat you will have to remove all the rod holders every time you come in to the dock if you use a 48 inch section. now two 17 or two 12 would work would just be tight dont forget to silicone it for water proofing I bet you could get 16 rods 8 on each side if you really had to from those tracks just get a long handled net to fight the fish strait up the prop while moving. Wile the guy fishing it is behind you. Like I said if you cant reach the back of it forget it. You will have to ask someone else were they mounted theirs. 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/Trolling-Gear/Downrigger-Accessories-Releases%7C/pc/104794380/c/104784480/sc/104304780/Berts-Custom-Mounting-Tracks/738143.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fboating-trolling-gear-downrigger-accessories-releases%2F_%2FN-1100554%2FNo-48%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104304780%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253Bcat104794380%253Bcat104784480%26WTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNP%26pcrid%3D9875684418&WTz_l=SBC%3Bcat104794380%3Bcat104784480%3Bcat104304780
Two of these per track per side if fishing planer boards if needed to expand it. 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/Trolling-Gear/Downrigger-Accessories-Releases%7C/pc/104794380/c/104784480/sc/104304780/Berts-Multi-Rod-Holder-Mount/738209.uts?WTz_l=SBC%3Bcat104794380%3Bcat104784480%3Bcat104304780


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Because of the radii on the Ranger gunwale, I found that 6" track was the best option. I then use "T" trees in the 6" track to get more holders in. As an added bonus, between the turn allowed with the tree in in the base track, and the rod older in the tree, you car turn these rod holders to almost any direction desired. Here is the best pic I have showing the installation:


----------



## ti876 (Jan 19, 2011)

Well I just posted a reply thru my phone but not sure it went? Anyway I seen in the new cabelas fishing catalog on pg 235 the ranger with the track setup on the rail. Don't know how they did it with the slight curve but that is where my question started from. My computer crashed so when I get it back I will chk the links out. Anymore info would be appreciated. Thanks guys!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walleye621 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a Ranger 621 and use traxtec 24" tracks. I am thinking of going to 36". 24s are a little tight with 4 holders per side. 
I mounted mine in the same holes as the factory rails. I had to re-drill the tracks for the application but if I ever want to put the rails back on I can. I also put " topper tape" under the rails to protect the finish.


----------

